# I just got my boat out of the shop



## Scott Harrison (May 16, 2006)

I just got my boat out of the shop. I took it to conroe with a friend to try the fan out and it is harder to steer the fan and bowfish at the same time then I thought it would be.


----------



## kfish85 (May 21, 2008)

*looks good*

nice looking rig


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Takes time to learn how to drive a fan....pretty soon you will be driving and not even thinking about it.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice rig.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice rig, hope to see you at some tournaments.


----------



## bac430 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Nice Rig!*

What type of lights did you use? Are they 12V or 110V? I have 110V on my flounder rig and am thinking of changing them out for 12V.


----------

